# Not quite CS but close



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

Bill from Rep. John Velis would give veterans preference in police and fire hiring


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

Treehouse413 said:


> Bill from Rep. John Velis would give veterans preference in police and fire hiring


Oh boy. Here's a novel idea. Why not just hire the most qualified?


----------



## bigfoot1120 (Mar 27, 2014)

Because people who choose to serve their Country deserve preference over those who chose to party for four years. Here's a novel idea, enlist and get your college paid for with the GI Bill then we don't have to listen to you college kids complain about your debt all the time.


----------



## IamTheDude (Aug 6, 2017)

Not surprised that some clown from the MMA is against the idea. If you ever wonder why a town makes a ridiculously stupid decision, it probably because they are following some propaganda these jackasses put out.


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

bigfoot1120 said:


> Because people who choose to serve their Country deserve preference over those who chose to party for four years. Here's a novel idea, enlist and get your college paid for with the GI Bill then we don't have to listen to you college kids complain about your debt all the time.


Yes. Because everyone who joined the military did it to serve their country and every college student is a drunk.


----------



## bigfoot1120 (Mar 27, 2014)

Don't be so bitter because you chose college, in Any other state it would be valuable, however in this state its Military > college.


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

bigfoot1120 said:


> Don't be so bitter because you chose college, in Any other state it would be valuable, however in this state its Military > college.


Not bitter, I'm from a big city so it was easy to get on without military. Just sucks for guys who couldn't do the military for whatever reason and are now at a huge disadvantage because of vet preference /consent decree


----------



## bigfoot1120 (Mar 27, 2014)

You're very bitter which is why you posted in a thread that is over five months old with no discussion before now, and you don't give a shit about others that are at a disadvantage so enough of the bullshit.


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

bigfoot1120 said:


> You're very bitter which is why you posted in a thread that is over five months old with no discussion before now, and you don't give a shit about others that are at a disadvantage so enough of the bullshit.


God forbid I have a different opinion than you. Such sensitive Nancys on this site. Have a good one.


----------



## Oakum yokum (Jul 8, 2017)

Get along you two....hug it out.....


----------

